# Too much oil in 2001 ford taurus



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

yes, but make sure your oil filler cap is in place and tight. :whistling2:


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

I would change your oil asap. The rough running is most likely oil wrapping around the crankshaft from centrifugal force. Causing the crank to be out of balance. The smoke from extra oil splashing in the rings. Although it isn't great for it if the engine isn't missing or shaking really bad you should be fine. when adding oil if it's in the cross hatches at all you are safe and don't need to add any. Then just one quart at a time and check and you should'nt have a problem over filling again


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

I have seen a few cars towed into the shop for running very rough...come to find the oil was changed but was never drained so double filled...they all ran ok after draining the oil down to the correct level. Still see one on occasion that was over a year ago running smooth.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Shay929 said:


> I needed oil so I added 3qts. and drove the freeway to work, 5-6mins into driving white smokke shadowed my car for a mile then went away, came back, n went away, theres also a little flutter in my drive but it goes away once the car gets going. ive been at work for hours, n off @3pm..i checked oil level n its pass the cross hatches, but not pass the word"engine"....is it safe to drive anther 20_25mins. Home?


shay, why exactly did you need THREE QUARTS? how did you know? from mark to mark refill on dipstick is normally a quart.


----------

